# Any Instrument Players?



## Viva (Mar 28, 2010)

I was just curious as to how many musicians/vocalists there are on FAF.  I play the piano, myself.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a Banjolele, but I can't play it very well.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 28, 2010)

Used to play piano, flute and drums years ago, but now I'm trying to learn to play my electric guitar.


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

Keyboards/piano, guitars
I play around with the djembe too

Edit: If we're also listing instruments we want to learn...I'm not going to type my list because it's long and I'm lazy. But violin's next.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't play. And according to the Xbox last night I can't sing either. x.x In my defence I've been sick the past week.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Keyboards, 
Percussion, 
and a vocal range from Bass to Tenor.


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 28, 2010)

A little bit KEYBOARD.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 28, 2010)

I can play guitar, bass, and to a lesser extent drums.


----------



## Viva (Mar 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Used to play piano, flute and drums years ago, but now I'm trying to learn to play my electric guitar.


 
Why did you stop playing the piano, flute and drums?


----------



## Citrakayah (Mar 28, 2010)

I own 4 bass guitars and 1 electric guitar. I've never touched the electric guitar though. Guess that goes to show how much I like bass.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2010)

Clarinet, alto/tenor sax and I can hammer out 77 drunken verses of "Louie Louie" on the piano....but its all by wrote.  I gave up music 20 years ago, no ear and no creative ability at all.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 28, 2010)

Guitar, bass guitar and some drums. I've gotten into classical guitar recently, gonna see if I can get a one.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Trumpet and a little acoustic guitar

I have a piano, but I don't know how to play it really


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Trombone! Used to play piano, but I can still play, although not as well.

I guess I can sing a little, too.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 28, 2010)

I play the keyboard.

click click click click click click click clack backspace click click.


Not perfect, but I'm getting better.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I play the keyboard.
> 
> click click click click click click click clack backspace click click.
> 
> ...



I c whut u did thar.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm slowly learning how to play an acoustic guitar. I can also play piano to some extent, but I don't own one.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

guitar, ukelele (however you spell it :V), and bass.

i recently learned to play the digeridoo


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> guitar, ukelele (however you spell it :V), and bass.
> 
> i recently learned to play the digeridoo


I want a didgeridoo


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ukelele (however you spell it :V)



We have much to discuss.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> We have much to discuss.



oh jesus


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> oh jesus



Yep, the Banjolele (capitalised because it's a trademarked term) is a ukulele that has a banjo sound box but it strung and played as a ukulele.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I want a didgeridoo



A $2.00 section of 4' PVC pipe works well, and some beeswax to to make a good mouth seal.   Watched a demo when I was in Cairns last year and it worked pretty well.  Real didgeridoo's run in the $350-600 range.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yep, the Banjolele (capitalised because it's a trademarked term) is a ukulele that has a banjo sound box but it strung and played as a ukulele.



...like this...?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> A $2.00 section of 4' PVC pipe works well, and some beeswax to to make a good mouth seal.   Watched a demo when I was in Cairns last year and it worked pretty well.  Real didgeridoo's run in the $350-600 range.



yeah i uhhhhhh... bought one.  your price range is accurate..


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ...like this...?



No, like this.


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 28, 2010)

I play drums, I sing and I'm planning on learning guitar


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No, like this.



It said "fanny" in the name.  I couldnt take it seriously. :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> It said "fanny" in the name.  I couldnt take it seriously. :3



That's because George Formby was a comedian, the title is a bit more bawdy here because fanny is slang for vagina, I'm surprised he got past the censors half the time.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's because George Formby was a comedian, the title is a bit more bawdy here because fanny is slang for vagina, I'm surprised he got past the censors half the time.



Wait.

I thought fanny was the buttocks.

And to believe I pass for heterosexual in my day to day life.

I'm a drummer. I can't play anything else, because I have fat fingers. I've tried guitars and keyboards, but it's all the same. Fat fingers. Drums speak to me though, so it's not like it's a big loss.

I miss being in a band though.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Wait.
> 
> I thought fanny was the buttocks.



You've been watching too much American television.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an alto saxophone.
I'm probably not even fitting the mouthpiece on right. -shame-

But I'm teaching myself super badass wicked cool Disney songs, because I'm familiar enough with them to know how poorly I'm doing.

TREASURE PLANET
BROTHER BEAR
MULAN


----------



## Jelly (Mar 28, 2010)

stupid instrument nobody cares about because they're fat and ugly and want to play the guitar because thats what chicks like and they're one-dimensional well fuck your shit im comin at you no punctuation with one claw shoved up your ass and disemboweling your cat to play hop high ladies sing this song
do dah
do dah






im learning guitar


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> A $2.00 section of 4' PVC pipe works well, and some beeswax to to make a good mouth seal.   Watched a demo when I was in Cairns last year and it worked pretty well.  Real didgeridoo's run in the $350-600 range.


The max is $100 less than what my trumpet cost


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 28, 2010)

i play baritone and trombone


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> im learning guitar



What about your banjo?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

I used to play trumpet back in junior high and high school. Need to go back to that...

Want to learn violin and drums as well.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I used to play trumpet back in junior high and high school. Need to go back to that...
> 
> Want to learn violin and drums as well.



The violin is beautiful, and the electric ones look awesome.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The violin is beautiful, and the electric ones look awesome.



I LOVE listening to the violin. It's like beauty exemplified, IMO.

So are the electronic ones. <3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aZLw_KBdqc
thats how you do it son


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Hows about we form a theoretical band?

Ukulele: Me

Trombones: Bando, fuzthefurfox, KashakuTatsu

Trumpets: WillowWulf, Captain Spyro

Flute: Wyldfyre

Tuba:

Cornet:

Saxophones: Irreverent, Harebelle

Drums: JesusFish

Piano: VivaLaPh!va


----------



## Jelly (Mar 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What about your banjo?



I'll keep playing it as long as you keep playing your saxophone.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I'll keep playing it as long as you keep playing your saxophone.



Don't do this, man.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Hows about we form a theoretical band?
> 
> Ukulele: Me
> 
> ...



As long as we play this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgHMpYsv0_0


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> As long as we play this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgHMpYsv0_0



I love Stravinsky, I'm especially fond of this piece.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NutOI5RIgsE


----------



## Jelly (Mar 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't do this, man.



I have faith that you won't try to sabotage what little joy I have in my life by being lazy. =3


----------



## Scouto2 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a guitarist.
I like classic rock and jazz.

I avoid metal like the plague.


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> I like classic rock





> I avoid metal like the plague.



My powerchords with leads and solos are better than your powerchords with leads and solos.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> I'm a guitarist.
> I like classic rock and jazz.
> 
> I avoid metal like the plague.



I.... I Love you...


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 28, 2010)

Trumpet, French Horn, Percussion.
Learning how to play Guitar and Bass.

I love to play jazz on trumpet.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Trumpet, French Horn, Percussion.
> Learning how to play Guitar and Bass.
> 
> I love to play jazz on trumpet.



I will dust off my old Les Paul and I will Jazz with you one day.


----------



## Leon (Mar 28, 2010)

I can sing pretty well, and I've been learning the bass guitar. I really want to learn how to play the piano and violin. :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Played cello for about ten years, contrebass for a couple just for fun (am too small physically to be very good), dabbled in guitar for a few years in pursuit of an image I did not fit with, and I can play a little violin, but not well.  Can't sing to save my life.  Happen to be a horrible singer cursed with a refined sense of intonation--so I know exactly how out of key I am.  XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 28, 2010)

There's a local band that wants me to sing for them, pending membership. I have a lot of instruments, but the ones I mess with most are oud and saz.


----------



## Varg (Mar 28, 2010)

I take drum, guitar, piano and vocal lessons. Yay me. It's fun and stressful.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2010)

Jazz+Garage band - Drums

Marching Band - Front Ensemble/Xylophone

Concert Band - Percussion, mostly Timpani.

Percussion FTW.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

Flute and percussion*
I want to learn guitar though.

**When I was in Marching Band. I played the marimba/xylophone.


----------



## garoose (Mar 28, 2010)

My main instrument is drums, set and marching (as well as concert percussion) but I am also teaching myself piano and guitar. I also know the B flat and chromatic scales on trumpet, although I can't play them very well. 

I can't sing at all, I am quite tone deaf


----------



## Bernad (Mar 28, 2010)

I play guitar, violin, and keyboard. 
Relearning my music theory since it has been a while since I've played the violin and piano.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

this creep kid at school keeps bugging me that he wants to do something like a "guitar battle" cuz hell suck my dick when it comes to guitar.

..does anyone know what the fuck hes talking about? the first thing i thought of was Guitar hero...


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> this creep kid at school keeps bugging me that he wants to do something like a "guitar battle" cuz hell suck my dick when it comes to guitar.
> 
> ..does anyone know what the fuck hes talking about? the first thing i thought of was Guitar hero...



I think it means that one person goes up onstage and does some pointless wank and then another person goes onstage and does some pointless wank and then the person who played faster wins


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> I think it means that one person goes up onstage and does some pointless wank and then another person goes onstage and does some pointless wank and then the person who played faster wins



dont wanna be a douche but he cant play for shit. I dont wanna embarass him (no ego intended)


----------



## garoose (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> this creep kid at school keeps bugging me that he wants to do something like a "guitar battle" cuz hell suck my dick when it comes to guitar.
> 
> ..does anyone know what the fuck hes talking about? the first thing i thought of was Guitar hero...


 
No idea, but you just reminded me of that episode of Home Movies where dwayne plays in the guitar battle........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=insItY5oMds








*FREAKY OUTTIE!*


----------



## Os (Mar 28, 2010)

Trying to learn 12 hole ocarina then work up to dual chamber.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

I've played quite a few back in high school but my primary was the trombone (I still have both of em and kinda still play on occasion) and baritone bugle when I was in drum corps.... 

Was also in several choirs through out hs. I still sing, but nowhere the caliber of when I was doing voice training lol.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 29, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> I've played quite a few back in high school but my primary was the trombone (I still have both of em and kinda still play on occasion) and baritone bugle when I was in drum corps....
> 
> Was also in several choirs through out hs. I still sing, but nowhere the caliber of when I was doing voice training lol.



Wanna be in our band? We need another trombone player.


----------



## chama (Mar 29, 2010)

Vocals, Piano, organ, well, anything with keys , a bit of accordion, a bit of bass, a bit of guitar, and a mean triangle!

P.S. I also have a tambourine which I have managed to hit successfully on several occasions.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

as a guest player sure... can't my family and job =p


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Tried playing a guitar - my fingers are too weak and I need to train them.
I don't have time for it.
Though, I sometimes play 'asfhasdkfsd' stuff on my friend's keyboard.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 29, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I was just curious as to how many musicians/vocalists there are on FAF. I play the piano, myself.


 
I play guitar in a band, we have played a lot of shows, and got 3rd in battle of the bands, so Im ok I guess.

And I sing like a cat falling down the stairs.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 29, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> I play guitar in a band, we have played a lot of shows, and got 3rd in battle of the bands, so Im ok I guess.
> 
> And I sing like a cat falling down the stairs.



At least it's not like Gracie Fields falling off a cliff.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 29, 2010)

I know the piano to a very short extent, and I was in some of the upper level chorus groups in school, like Tri-County.  I wish I could sing more today, but whatever.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 29, 2010)

ICH BIN PIANIST


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2010)

Used to play trumpet. Just didn't like music.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 29, 2010)

drums (all drums) & piano (and all things like it)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 29, 2010)

Piano, 9 years. But no one cares, anyway.


----------



## Diego117 (Mar 29, 2010)

Piano and Guitar - 10 1/2 years

I have 3 electric guitars and one acoustic/electric. I recently got an M-Audio Axiom Pro 49 for Christmas. 

And I also have a ukelele. It's such a happy little instrument.


I really want to learn the saxophone. It is the sexiest sounding instrument IMO.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 31, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Piano, 9 years. But no one cares, anyway.



I care.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 31, 2010)

Keyboard / Piano - Five and a half years atleast

Handdrumming - As long as I can remember.

To a handdrummer... Everything. Is. An. Instrument.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ren-Raku said:


> I care.



I care too. That's 8 1/2 years more than me. You must be really good.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 31, 2010)

I play guitar. Have been playing on and off for the past 6 years. Still not too great, but I have a bit of speed, and I've got music theory now, so I am pretty much an intermediate player.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 31, 2010)

i slap-eh de bass maan!! 

not really, but i do play guitar. been on and off for about 3 years. acoustic


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 31, 2010)

I already knew before clicking on the thread that 80% would play guitar/bass. <_<

I play Tenor Saxophone for 8 years now.


----------



## Synapse (Mar 31, 2010)

I've played probably every single wind instrument and a little bit of piano, but right now I'm mainly sticking to Tenor and Alto sax for college.  Been playing mainly those two instruments since junior high.


----------



## Fawch (Mar 31, 2010)

I've played Flute for six years now and I just got a Melodica!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

I sing and play piano professionally!


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've played the keyboard for about twelve years, and have been doing Death Metal vocals for just over six.


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 5, 2010)

I can play various instruments. This is all me-
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3560135/

I take my guitar to cons, enjoy drums and bass a lot, and can sing like someone has stepped on my tail. It's all good. I can't shred, but I can bite shredders with my guitar in the manner of Jeff Beck (who, I think, can shred if he wants and usually doesn't want)

Pretty much classic rock all the way, yes 

Remember, some shredders get lost if they get to the end of what they practiced- or if you start changing the keys on them >

Hope to play with some of you folks at cons?


----------



## IggyB (Apr 6, 2010)

I play guitar, bass, and drums, all self-tought

I really want to learn to play piano/keyboards/synth


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

I play bass for a ska band, and poorly sing and play bass for a psychedelic rock project.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

I can play anything you don't have to blow into. And harmonica.


----------



## VernTheBunny (Apr 11, 2010)

I play piano! I have since I was 8 or so. Though, my piano is horrid. Very old. Pretty sure there is at least a litre of apple juice inside of it. I upload a bit of music to FA from time to time. 

I also play Guitar, but it is currently broken. Sister had a party, someone took my WW1 Bayonet and attacked someone playfully, and the victim person defended with the neck of my guitar. Ugh. Poor guitar. At least it lasted me 9 years. :S 

I tried learning Cello. That failed. 
I tried learning Violin. Teacher was a nazi. 

I can play my iPhones ocarina!


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 11, 2010)

D'awwww





(A couple of my instruments, I have some more)


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

Is that a mandolin I spy? :3


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Is that a mandolin I spy? :3


Yes sir. I think I might buy a ukulele soon too, I've always liked em'.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Piano and saxophone, but I've been playing the latter for a longer time, and I like piano more than sax for some reason


----------



## BlackGnosis (May 19, 2010)

I can play everything...but playing something well enough that its worth recording is another story...
Mainly I do synths and guitar, been thinking of going back to Violin but honestly I cant justify spending 400 on a POS violin when I'd drop that into a <strike>nice midrang synthesizer</strike> Noisey box with knobs and keys on it...or a shitload of new cables....

I figured out how to turn a tap-bell into a instrument at work...annoyed a lot of co workers when I got bored but I made some fancy rhythm on it I used later on for songs... XD

If I can move it or bang it against something I've prolly used it in a recording, on a strange note, using 2 liter bottles as pinging bottles of ryhtmic doom is a bad idea without heavy distortion and a sterling 5band EQ....


----------



## BlackGnosis (May 19, 2010)

IggyB said:


> I play guitar, bass, and drums, all self-tought
> 
> I really want to learn to play piano/keyboards/synth



With the magic of sequencers and arpeggiators, there arent really a big need tobe skillful with a keyboard anymore :"D


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 19, 2010)

Guitar, bass, piano, drums, drum machine, dj, banjo, lute, harmonica, accordion, cello, jawharp , and I siiiing! I feel like there's more but I can't think of any..

Edit: Oh freakin yeah! Pan Flute and recorder!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 19, 2010)

Bass and guitar...


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 19, 2010)

I play bass, guitar, drums, and a little bit of keyboards (in order of preference). One thing that I have been practicing really hard at to separate myself from other bassists is to follow the exercises suggested by Billy Sheehan and Steve DiGiorgio, to be able to walk 32nd notes really clean. Once I can do that... Well, shit.

As for guitar, I began playing maybe 5 years ago or so as of now and I very much like my WRMG Warrior and my custom Stratocaster. Though, I am still a bit sloppy, and I am all technique and no theory, really. I cannot solo to save my life, but I can sure as hell play 3/4 to 7/8 to 9/4 just fine.


----------



## Lyxen (May 19, 2010)

a friend of mine makes them. i ask him if you want.





WillowWulf said:


> I want a didgeridoo


----------



## WolfTailz (May 19, 2010)

I sing anywhere from high tenor to high bass. I can play trombone, saxophone, baritone, and tuba. I do all of my schools plays and musicals. So yeah I am in all of the fine arts. haha


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 19, 2010)

i play the guitar, bass, drums, and a lil bit of keyboard..


----------



## Plantar (May 19, 2010)

I started relearning how to play the recorder so I can use it in some songs. It sounds pretty flute-like when you play it and record.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2010)

I just got a very old violin (Czech Stradivarius copy) FOR FREE today that needs to be put back together and have several parts replaced. I'm going to take it to an antique store to have it examined before I decide what to do with it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 20, 2010)

I play organ/piano


----------



## La-Chupathingy (May 21, 2010)

I can play the clarinet, bass clarinet, and contrabass clarinet, and can play basic things on guitar and flute.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Trumpet and somewhat [acoustic] guitar


----------



## Thallis (May 22, 2010)

Guitar and drums. I'm somewhat competent on the drums, but am fairly terrible at guitar.


----------

